# My new Aluminum for the summer!



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey all. Just wanted to share my new stuff I put on my truck. I love it. I know some here may hate it but eh... 
I plan to add 4 of the 3/4" Maxxima clear 3 led lights on each side of the up post of the Pro-Tech soon, just waiting for those to come in. So here goes...
Before...








After...

















Toolbox/51 gallon fuel combo...


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice truck, that bed needs some Line-X though.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Nahh. No bedliner for me. Had a spray on in my last truck. It WAS black, and sun faded to grey within 1.5 yrs. cost over 450$. I'm all set.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I want your back rack. I'll pass on the gate, but I want the rack haha


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Pro Tech makes it. I bought it from New England Truck Design in Sterling Ma. If you go online to westcoastoffroad.com/ you can look at all the options such as mesh instead of louvers and different lights, brackets...etc. they build it to what you want.

I hit one section of it with a buffin wheel and some mothers and, WOW! I can't wait till the weekend so I can do the rest!


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

looks great but imo i think the tailgate should be painted to match the truck. If your going for the tough looking work truck then i think you achieved it. I do really like the back rack though, with clear lights it would look real sharp.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Durafish. The LEDs came with it. I'm either buying clear ones or buying the mirrored glass chrome covers for the red ones. Also I'm getting the 3/4" maxxima amber lights with clear lens and the stainless trim rings for the sides of the rack.










Saw these too! Hmmm...


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

that back rack is awesome


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

Like the set up, where did you getthe 5th wheel tailgate, I need to look into one for my camper. How do you like that 5th wheel set up? I've got a pullrite superglide that fits in the reese rails.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks snowplowpro...
To Farmer.. The 5th wheel gate is made by Husky Liners part #15130 for 1999-2013 F250-F350. It is very nicely made and welded together and coated with a durable powdercoat. I got it on eBay for a best offer deal. There's a bunch of them listed but they are all the same price. I found one with a best offer option. I submitted an offer 165$ less than the buy it now and was accepted in 5 min. 
The only pitfall was that the gate doesn't come with cables...they want you to rob the ones off the stock gate. Not me though, Ill be swapping back n forth so I bought new ones at the Ford dealer I work at. 

I love my Reese round tube slider! No issues with it at all. Some might say its noisy but that doesn't bother me. I got some rubber pads to put between the rails and the hitch but its a PIA to install the pins with them in...even after leaving the pin weight on the hitch for a weekend to try and smush the rubber a bit. So I just deal with it. The round tube has a full 12" of travel instead of the square tube's 10" of slide room. I've only really ever used the slider squeezing into tight camp spots...


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

truck looks good i like those tail lights


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Chris...!


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

looking nice man!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

looks nice, what bulletproof parts do you have?


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Ramairfreak98ss;1639194 said:


> looks nice, what bulletproof parts do you have?


The whole kit. EGR cooler, studs, oil cooler, head gaskets. I'll be putting in their aluminum water pump when the factory one goes bad.

I've added some lights to the side too.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

truck looks really good


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Morrissey snow removal;1639218 said:


> truck looks really good


Thanks Chris!


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

How bout a day time pic? Looks good.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

durafish;1639222 said:


> How bout a day time pic? Looks good.


Thank you sir!

I don't have too many.. How's these?


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Looks good clear lenses would look slick.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

durafish;1639226 said:


> Looks good clear lenses would look slick.


Yes it would. I thought about it. I was going to buy the clear led factory taillights too. But then I decided I liked the colored lenses and went with those. I am going to buy the factory led taillights from RECON in the normal red or slightly smoked look. Maybe someday I'll get the urge to change it all up when I win the lotto...lol


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Lol do not buy from recon just go on eBay and search led tails 07 f250 its the same ones and you save a lot of $$$. Do research on where the lights are made from recon. They are no better then eBay. Whatever you do just give them a nice bead of silicone where the plastic meets the lense.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Anzo makes a nice pair. I have a set on my truck and they are really bright. Prob made in china too like recon. So far so good been about a year..

Anzo Led lights superduty

I like how they have a row of leds at the side of the lamp. dont think the recons have that.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Grassman09;1639268 said:


> Anzo makes a nice pair. I have a set on my truck and they are really bright. Prob made in china too like recon. So far so good been about a year..
> 
> Anzo Led lights superduty
> 
> I like how they have a row of leds at the side of the lamp. dont think the recons have that.


Thanks grassman. I'll check those out. I noticed that the ones from recon were a bit expensive. I didn't think to look on ebay.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thumbs UpThumbs Up im likeing the new look. as for the taillights you can sue an old fatherday prmo code of fd13 and its good for 15 off their crazy high prices


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

07PSDCREW;1639274 said:


> Thanks grassman. I'll check those out. I noticed that the ones from recon were a bit expensive. I didn't think to look on ebay.


I actually bought mine off Amazon.com but you need to be careful when buying from them. If it says fulfilled by amazon you will end up paying your state tax. It usually lists a few others who sell the same product and you wont pay any tax.


----------

